# Restoration of Dell XPS R400/440BX/1.4 Ghz PL-iP3/T Tualatin



## Rob94hawk (Sep 26, 2020)

So to my complete surprise last night I found this sealed up in a box in my attic after 15-20 years. A Dell XPS R400. My goal is to totally restore it. I forgot I had 2 of them. I plan on replacing this case with the upgraded Tualatin CPU/440 BX. IIRC I have the 13 GB HDD somewhere. If not I'll have to either dig up the Windows 98 CD. Or maybe score a 98 SE CD.  It has no CD reader or disk drive but I can strip it from an old Dell 4300 if need be. To my surprise 4 wires from the PSU are cut. Don't recall why or what they were going too. Don't know what the vid card is. Could be an old Nvidia. And looks like it has a sound card along with a modem card. Between the two BX motherboards it appears I have plenty of RAM.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Sep 27, 2020)

Starts up just fine. Need to find its HDD.


----------



## kiriakost (Sep 27, 2020)

Rob94hawk said:


> So to my complete surprise last night I found this sealed up in a box in my attic after 15-20 years. A Dell XPS R400.



I will simply correct your calendar, your find this is 22 years old.
If the CPU was a Celeron 226 MHz then the calendar it should point 23 years ago.

Back then we was OC the Celeron 226 up to 466 MHz, and a Voodoo 2 this will do the 3D work.
Nice find thanks for the memories!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2020)

2x128mb sticks, bet they weren't cheap when new


----------



## Rob94hawk (Sep 28, 2020)

Found the HDD!


----------



## Rob94hawk (Sep 28, 2020)

Since I don’t have a diskette drive I had to disable it regardless of the boot order.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Sep 28, 2020)

Got Windows 98 to boot up now I have figure out how to install programs via USB


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Sep 28, 2020)

Ah, Maxtor. That was my go-to brand back then. They ran hot, but were a good value. I actually still have a 520MB IDE Maxtor drive in the basement. No telling how many fresh installs of Windows I had put on it!


----------



## Rob94hawk (Sep 28, 2020)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> Ah, Maxtor. That was my go-to brand back then. They ran hot, but were a good value. I actually still have a 520MB IDE Maxtor drive in the basement. No telling how many fresh installs of Windows I had put on it!



It thrashes loud too! From the icons you can tell my kids were on this rig a lot lol! Winamp!  Napster ‘was’ on it till everyone started getting fined by the music association. But the only reason I didn’t get dinged was because I was still on dial-up.  My playlist is still on there however....


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Sep 28, 2020)

Rob94hawk said:


> It thrashes loud too! From the icons you can tell my kids were on this rig a lot lol! Winamp!  Napster ‘was’ on it till everyone started getting fined by the music association. But the only reason I didn’t get dinged was because I was still on dial-up.  My playlist is still on there however....View attachment 170025


That was one of my favorite versions of the IE icon too!


----------



## LazyTechNerd (Oct 30, 2022)

Hi, does anybody here have the recovery cd for this pc?
I'm looking to reinstall the original OS on mine, but I can't find an image anywhere.
If anyone has a disc for it, please image it and send me the link. Thanks!


----------

